# OS stroker refurb/recone service?



## NJPCRX (Jul 25, 2012)

I found a company on ebay that recones old school stroker 15's with all factory parts except they use an orion cone. I am entertaining trying to find an 18 and having it refurbed cause that was the sub of my dreams when I was a kid. Is there a company or person on here that can recone a stroker 18? Would it be worth trying to do, or should I just buy something new? Do you guys think an old stroker can still run with the new stuff?


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

The last time I checked (and it's been a LONG time ago) Creative Acoustics in Raleigh NC did this.
Creative Acoustics

Probably too far. I'm sure someone in NM or AZ can do this for you.


----------



## NJPCRX (Jul 25, 2012)

Yeah. I figured new stuff would put the stroker down. But most of the new crazy subs have a pretty hefty price tag. I'm thinking if I could find a blown stroker for 100-200 bucks and pay 150 for it to be rebuilt, it would be just as loud as a 400-500 dollar new sub  The old school factor was a big part of this idea of mine. I couldn't afford a stroker when I was 17 and the shop I hung out at was doing crazy stuff with strokers and us amps. I had to settle for MTX, which was pretty decent back then i guess. So what do you other guys think?


----------



## SaturnSL1 (Jun 27, 2011)

I would just try to find some new in box Strokers. **** reconing a blown one, just buy one that's in good nick already.


----------



## NJPCRX (Jul 25, 2012)

I talked to the ebay guy and he said he could do all sizes and upgrade parts too. They look crazy. Just like a stroker with a modern surround. I don't know what to do. I would hate to be disappointed when it was all said and done  There is a NIB one on ebay starting at 444 bucks and pretty steep shipping. Too much for me.


----------



## SaturnSL1 (Jun 27, 2011)

I would definitely not buy any refurb Strokers unless it has an accordion surround like the original.

An old school Stroker with a modern surround is just... just no.


----------



## NJPCRX (Jul 25, 2012)

he said they use a "cheater" cone, or they can get the original, but the availability is off and on. Currently off. I thought the cone especially in the 18 flexed alot. Here is the add...

Cerwin Vega 15" Stroker Subwoofer Woofer Speaker Repair SVC | eBay


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

I haven't reconed a sub, but have refoamed some JL 12W6V2's...they where easy. All I know is that you have to have patience when doing a recone.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I wouldn't use something like that...it's not a Stroker afterwards, and good luck trying to sell it if you needed to.

Orange County Speakers in Cali can recone them.

The Speaker Exchange in Florida has aftermarket recone kits for about $75-95 for them...with the right parts and instructions.

I reconed 4 Stroker 18s, and it wasn't hard. I have the step by step pictures on my Facebook page. I had original CV recone kits and the instructions.


----------

